# The weirdest most vile cartoon ever?



## SparkyWolf (May 10, 2016)

Anyone ever heard of this abomination?


----------



## smoaer (May 11, 2016)

Ewww, Why is everyone so sick......and that voice.
Is this supposed to be funny or something? Like a dark raunchy show.


----------



## Notkastar (May 11, 2016)

I love this show btw ~ u ~

But Really, 
This would have to be it for me


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 13, 2016)

Wow, David Lynch's material has really taken a darker turn lately.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

What about Urotsukidoji?


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 30, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> What about Urotsukidoji?


Urotsukidoji has a very "cheesy" feel to it, IMO. There's Midori: Shoujo Tsubaki - sort of an indie anime (it was entirely made by one person, aside of voice acting) with some really sick crap happening in it, including underage rape, mutilations and animal killings, all portrayed seriously and without a sight of eroticism. I usually prefer not to watch or recommend stuff like this, but with this one, I'll actually encourage you to watch a thing, just considering the fact something like that was never made before, and will never likely to be made again.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Urotsukidoji has a very "cheesy" feel to it, IMO. There's Midori: Shoujo Tsubaki - sort of an indie anime (it was entirely made by one person, aside of voice acting) with some really sick crap happening in it, including underage rape, mutilations and animal killings, all portrayed seriously and without a sight of eroticism. I usually prefer not to watch or recommend stuff like this, but with this one, I'll actually encourage you to watch a thing, just considering the fact something like that was never made before, and will never likely to be made again.



Oh wow, Midori sounds like an animated Serbian Film

Yet Urotsukidoji is one of my fave animes and what do you think of Wicked City, Devilman, Ninja Scroll and Elfen Lied or Gantz when it comes to gory anime?


----------

